# New Earning Structure?



## xigbyx (Dec 4, 2016)

I got this e-mail today. I drive for Ubereats in Long Beach, CA. I'm pretty upset about the loss of .70 per mile for the deliver, and Uber is now taking an extra %10 off the entire fare.

New Structure, Same Guaranteed Earnings

Hi DAVID,

*Uber Delivery has a new earning structure, effective Monday 12/12. Here are the details of the change:*

*Type* *Old* *New*
Pick-up at the restaurant: (old) No payment (new) $3.50 gross
Drop-off to the customer (old) $4.00 gross (new) $1.10 gross
Per mile from the restaurant to the customer (old) $2.00 gross (new) $1.30 gross
Uber service fee (old) 25% (new) 35%


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I'd tell Uber to Eat Sh!t.


----------



## Vampoza6192 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yep I did uber eats for 6 weeks full time I'm not going to for another 10% comission.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

All that for a program with no tips. Why not deliver with a company that does delivery right like doordash or postmates?


----------



## xigbyx (Dec 4, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> All that for a program with no tips. Why not deliver with a company that does delivery right like doordash or postmates?


I'm considering it.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

that sounds like a crap deal.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

You do realize this is Uber's methodology right? It happens in every city. They initially have decent rates to lure drivers then slash them.


----------



## BH-UB (Dec 9, 2016)

They slashed me alright! Mileage went from $1.30 to $0.90.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BH-UB said:


> They slashed me alright! Mileage went from $1.30 to $0.90.
> View attachment 80542


Next is 75c
then 65c


----------



## BH-UB (Dec 9, 2016)

That would be really shitty!


Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Next is 75c
> then 65c


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

I've not heard about this yet. Is it based on individual markets?
I tend to make more with uber eats, but its a lot more work. 
People don't tip, because the app tells them that a tip is included. 
Why would uber do this to their drivers? 
Im worn out of no gate codes, and lack of correct addresss.
Its fubar.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Also, im getting a lot of h.s students placing orders while at school. 
Schools in my area do not allow us to deliver food.
I don't know about this until i hit start.
This is a major problem for me.
Last week i lost an 8 mile fare, because the whole trip disappeared, when i tried to adjust.
I gave up fighting uber because i dont have the time.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I just got screwed out of the Guarantee Rate with UberEats
Slow night - did 3 deliveries for $22 total. Guarantee Rate was $25/hr - 2 hrs online and complete 1.5 trips/hr.

So I thought I did that....But when I received my statement - It said i did not meet the Guarantee Rate because I only completed 1.45 trips/hr.
I double checked my time. I was online for 2 hrs and 4 min. That 4 minutes over 2 hrs screwed me out of the $25/hr rate. 

Unless I had gone offline at exactly, on the dot - 2 hrs...There is no way to make the Guarantee Rate based on 3 deliveries.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jbstevens88 said:


> I just got screwed out of the Guarantee Rate with UberEats
> Slow night - did 3 deliveries for $22 total. Guarantee Rate was $25/hr - 2 hrs online and complete 1.5 trips/hr.
> 
> So I thought I did that....But when I received my statement - It said i did not meet the Guarantee Rate because I only completed 1.45 trips/hr.
> ...


Was that $22 gross or net? Because if its net (take home/ after uber fees) you wouldnt have gotten anything extra for the guarantee since $25/hr guarantee is gross, $18.75 net so you made more than what the guarantee would have paid anyways.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Was that $22 gross or net? Because if its net (take home/ after uber fees) you wouldnt have gotten anything extra for the guarantee since $25/hr guarantee is gross, $18.75 net so you made more than what the guarantee would have paid anyways.


The fare was $29.82, Uber Fee = 7.46, Total Payout = 22.36 for 2 hr 4 min.
My understanding is that since I was on pace for approx $14.91/hr ($29.82/2) instead of $25/hr - that uber would bump up my take home $$ the approx $10/hr I was missing. ($10.09 + $14.91) = $25/hr.

Is that not how it works?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jbstevens88 said:


> The fare was $29.82, Uber Fee = 7.46, Total Payout = 22.36 for 2 hr 4 min.
> My understanding is that since I was on pace for approx $14.91/hr ($29.82/2) instead of $25/hr - that uber would bump up my take home $$ the approx $10/hr I was missing. ($10.09 + $14.91) = $25/hr.
> 
> Is that not how it works?


I missed that it was 2 hours.

Was there a time block requirement?


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I missed that it was 2 hours.
> 
> Was there a time block requirement?


Yes - 6pm to 9pm I believe. I logged in at 6:39pm and logged out at 8:43p = 2hr 4 min. Those 4 minutes are the issue. 3 trips / 2.0667 = 1.45 trips/hr which is under the 1.5 trips/hr required. I just think it is BS those 4 min disqualified me


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

After Uber's fee:

1 mile = 18.9% pay cut ($4.50 vs $3.84)
2 miles = 22.0% pay cut ($6.00 vs $4.68)
3 miles = 26.3% pay cut ($7.50 vs $5.53)
5 miles = 31.3% pay cut ($10.50 vs $7.22)
10 miles = 36.4% pay cut ($18.00 vs $11.44)
20 miles = 39.7% pay cut ($33.00 vs $19.89)

That's a healthy reduction in pay... and the 35% Uber fee is pouring salt on the wound.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Where are you getting your figures?
I make more with uber eats than driving uber x and pool.
If you can't hack it then quit driving.
Matt


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Matt's your driver said:


> Where are you getting your figures?
> I make more with uber eats than driving uber x and pool.
> If you can't hack it then quit driving.
> Matt


The very first of this thread laid out an old vs new fee structure. I thought it was obvious where I was getting my figures. Did you even bother looking at it?


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

I make more with ubereats, when things go well.
But, I don't when I have to wait for the order. 
I signed up for ubereats because my market sucks!
I'm in the ATL. 
I'm fighting for whatever ride that i can get.
Too many drivers here.
I did not intend to discount your experience.
Matt


----------

